

Ask HN: Semantic Web good intro - auxbuss


======
mindcrime
[http://www.amazon.com/Explorers-Guide-Semantic-Thomas-
Passin...](http://www.amazon.com/Explorers-Guide-Semantic-Thomas-
Passin/dp/1932394206/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1289585896&sr=1-1)

[http://www.amazon.com/Thinking-Web-Berners-Lee-G%C3%B6del-
Tu...](http://www.amazon.com/Thinking-Web-Berners-Lee-G%C3%B6del-
Turing/dp/0471768146/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1289585948&sr=1-1)

[http://www.amazon.com/Semantic-Web-Working-Ontologist-
Effect...](http://www.amazon.com/Semantic-Web-Working-Ontologist-
Effective/dp/0123735564/ref=pd_sim_b_5)

[http://thefigtrees.net/lee/sw/sciam/semantic-web-in-
action#s...](http://thefigtrees.net/lee/sw/sciam/semantic-web-in-
action#single-page)

<http://www.xml.com/pub/a/2000/11/01/semanticweb/>

~~~
auxbuss
Thanks, Philip. Much appreciated.

